# hoyt alpha elite



## fayettebowman (Jan 22, 2011)

what does everyone think about them. I just bought one and i am loving it. Shoots great. Just wondering what everybody thinks about them that has one or has shot one.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Jan 22, 2011)

I love mine along with everyone I have let shoot it really digging the fuel cam!!


----------



## poolgy (Jan 23, 2011)

Love mine also!  Just the right speed and smoothness without having to shoot over 60#.  
Now I can't blame the bow anymore!


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jan 23, 2011)

Shot one at the ATA show and loved it, got one on the way.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jan 24, 2011)

still waiting on mine. it feels great on the shot, just hope it is asa accurate as my vantage elite because i love the shot of the bow.


----------



## fayettebowman (Jan 27, 2011)

*elite*

well heres the low down  at 58 lbs and 29 inch draw with a 380 grain goldtip 30x  i got 283 fps.   same setup at 62 lbs got 300 fps. the bow shoots great and has no hand shock. All i can say is this is an awesome bow. Cant wait till saturday to shoot some 3d with it.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 9, 2011)

fayettebowman said:


> well heres the low down  at 58 lbs and 29 inch draw with a 380 grain goldtip 30x  i got 283 fps.   same setup at 62 lbs got 300 fps. the bow shoots great and has no hand shock. All i can say is this is an awesome bow. Cant wait till saturday to shoot some 3d with it.



So 4#'s of draw weight gave you 17-fps..I liked the one that I test shot. Felt really good.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Feb 9, 2011)

My dad got his in yesterday, with a Gold Tip X cutter on 60 pounds it was shooting 299 fps. I will probrobly try some tripple Xs in mine when it gets here. Love the speed it gets with low poundage.


----------



## ga bow hunter (Feb 10, 2011)

Something will be wrong with it,I know it will .


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 13, 2011)

Hoytarcher said:


> My dad got his in yesterday, with a Gold Tip X cutter on 60 pounds it was shooting 299 fps. I will probrobly try some tripple Xs in mine when it gets here. Love the speed it gets with low poundage.



 What gr. Points? Draw Length? Length of Arrow?


----------



## fayettebowman (Feb 14, 2011)

100grain points   29 inch draw 28.25 inch arrow


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 14, 2011)

fayettebowman said:


> 100grain points   29 inch draw 28.25 inch arrow



So 4#'s gave you 17-f.p.s.


----------



## fayettebowman (Feb 14, 2011)

sure did


----------



## stickslinger09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Right now mine is shooting 282fps at 58lbs with a 382gr full bore


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 15, 2011)

fayettebowman said:


> sure did



Just never heard of getting 4+ fps/lb. usually around 2-fps/lb. Fuel cams I guess..


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 15, 2011)

stickslinger09 said:


> Right now mine is shooting 282fps at 58lbs with a 382gr full bore



What draw length?


----------



## fayettebowman (Feb 15, 2011)

#2 cams at 29"


----------



## stickslinger09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Taylor Co. said:


> What draw length?



30 with aroow at 29


----------



## CamoTec (Feb 15, 2011)

For those of you that have their Alphaelites, have you found a hard case that it will fit in?


----------

